# My website opinions please



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

I've done most of my dog walking and pet sitting site, still going to add few more pages like a FAQ, links and testimonials. I've got the main pages done and hopefully doing a pet first aid course on Sunday which I've put on the home page.

The address is

www.maxpetcare.yolasite.com


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi! If you want some honest feedback.....:

You don't mention anything about experience (first aid is probably mimimum if I was looking for 'max' care for my pets). I like the services bit but I wouldn't focus at the top of the page on the 'paying for more time/see offers etc' (it sticks out a bit) until after you have done a good 'sell' of what you are offering. Also, the main pic (not banner) is a bit blurry. Sorry, not trying to be overly critical but you did ask :blushing:


----------



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I do mention doing voluntary at an animal sanctuary on the About Me page and having dogs all my life.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

It's Border Terrier not Boarder Terrier.
And it's Jack Russell not Jack Russel.

That's all I have to add for now.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

I would also try and get a domain name and move the website to that asap. It gives a more professional appearance.

Just looked maxpetcare.co.uk is available.
maxpetcare.com is taken but not in use.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

koolchick said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I do mention doing voluntary at an animal sanctuary on the About Me page and having dogs all my life.


Great! I would put a bit of your 'about me' upfront in the intro - it speaks volumes!  x


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

P.s. Just wanted to say that I *love* the banner pic with the cat & dog  brilliant


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I personally think you need some more information about what pet sitting would include, walks, cleans, feeds are obvious but would you be putting bins out and watering plants? Do you stay overnight or just call in? All adds to what the people see you can do for them.

I am new to the business aswell 
Again, any suggestions on the website are welcome...

Home - Pet Friends...

*Heidi*


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> I personally think you need some more information about what pet sitting would include, walks, cleans, feeds are obvious but would you be putting bins out and watering plants? Do you stay overnight or just call in? All adds to what the people see you can do for them.
> 
> I am new to the business aswell
> Again, any suggestions on the website are welcome...
> ...


That looks good from my quick view...........rushed cos I need a cuppa lol.

But same with the domain name as I said above, try and get one asap.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

DoggieBag said:


> That looks good from my quick view...........rushed cos I need a cuppa lol.
> 
> But same with the domain name as I said above, try and get one asap.


Thankyou 
Yeh, I will be 
I am hoping as webs.com isnt too complicated, it wont be so much of an issue.
I also still need to get it to come up on google, but have no idea how to, lol, must look into that more 

*Heidi*


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I thought the bit about "offers" was a bit complicated and took up alot of the space, looking good though!


----------



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice and comments I've changed bits round. Home page I've removed the bit about paying to get free time and put about always having dogs and doing voluntary there instead. I've added a bit about pet sitting in services and corrected spelling of Border and Russell. I'm not sure about the picture on home page that someone said is a bit blurry I may try to get a clearer one, it is my own dog on it I will try to put a clearer one of him on. 

I will add other pages tomorrow probably.


----------



## Andromeda (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't like that minute offer. For me it seems like you will be more concentrated about checking time than walking dogs. From experience I know that is almost impossible to walk a dog exactly 30min.

Section about me: I think you should work on it, now it seems like 3 separate line. Try put it together, write more about your work in rescue but remove how many time you are doing it.  I like when you are talking about dogs with problems, focus on it, but not too much because you can finish with problematic causes.


----------



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

I've changed the offer a bit so its 15 minutes or 30 minutes free and added that the times are the minimum time dogs will be walked or pet sat. I've also made the photo on home page clearer and added a bit more to the about me page.


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi

We have the same template for our dog walking website. It might give you some ideas.

Rumbles Dog Walking


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

the melster said:


> Hi
> 
> We have the same template for our dog walking website. It might give you some ideas.
> 
> Rumbles Dog Walking


I like how that is set out  
A couple of things that I will think about.
Thanks

*Heidi*


----------



## catsandcanines (Dec 9, 2010)

Hope you don't mind me putting in my 2p's worth.

Your blue logo on that black background is hard to read. You can get logo ideas here: FREE Logo Design, Logo Maker and Business Card Creator by LogoSnap.com

They ask for a donation but it doesn't stop you from using their logo creator and getting some ideas. Hope its not too cheeky but I did a quick mockup in a few minutes.










Also the CRB highlighted in blue I was expecting it to be a clickable link. I personally don't know what CRB means so it would be nice if you could click on that and get somemore info.

Try signing up with Free forum : Online Retailers they are a really friendly bunch and can help you will all aspects of SEO and getting your business noticed online.


----------



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

catsandcanines said:


> Hope you don't mind me putting in my 2p's worth.
> 
> Your blue logo on that black background is hard to read. You can get logo ideas here: FREE Logo Design, Logo Maker and Business Card Creator by LogoSnap.com
> 
> ...


Thanks for that I like the logo you posted. I'll have a look. CRB is criminal record check so it shows if I have ever been in trouble with the police (which I haven't)


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

I think your website is looking good now. Just noticed one small spelling mistake 
Dog Walking
I offer half hour walks and 1 hour walks in various places which we would discuss in the first meeting to ensure your dog enjoys the walk and has enough exercise.

Hope things are going well for you and your business will soon fly


----------



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

totallypets said:


> I think your website is looking good now. Just noticed one small spelling mistake
> Dog Walking
> I offer half hour walks and 1 hour walks in various places which we would discuss in the first meeting to ensure your dog enjoys the walk and has enough exercise.
> 
> Hope things are going well for you and your business will soon fly


Thanks I've just corrected it. Had an email today someone wanting me to walk their dog but not had a reply from them yet.


----------



## DOGPERSON (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi --

Like someone else said, getting your own domain will give you a lot more control, you can also use something like joomla or wordpress which is a cms system allowing you to easily add articles etc.

the other great thing about these techs are that you can use many free templates that will really upgrade the look - especially good two and three column sites etc.

One suggestion in your targeting, it looks like you are coming from a boutique or niche dog walking (reads small) point of view. A lot of people expect professional large reach services. Get friends with good english skills to read over your copy and give advice on what they would change.

While you may not agree with my site's layout you can see what I did in the sig.

Another thought about how you walk is that I concentrate on off lead walking in good safe off lead dog parks. My dog is extremely social and forms the core of the pack. You wrote "If your dog likes other dogs I may bring Max along" I always bring my dog along to a clients first meeting to test their dogs socialability and if it is not good socially I will either reject it, get them to train it or do solo walks for a different time and price point.

"Having owned dogs all my life I have a good idea of their body language which has helped me prevent my dog getting into fights on some occasions. " 

Generally not a good idea to even mention fights, this will prevent a lot of people from calling you. My dog is social, so he has NEVER started a fight, he plays hard with dogs that want to play (to test social order) but he never goes up to a dog and tries to bite them, like unsocialized dogs can do. Your site needs to remove any reference to negative possibilities ...

Hope that helps ..


----------

